# Scratch.....ouch!



## kk79 (Nov 11, 2013)

Good god, I've just had my first scratch. I was expecting it to hurt but bloody hell it was not pleasant!

Had 2 BFN and have one left in the freezer that we are going to try naturally next cycle following said scratch.
If this one fails its back to the drugs and needles and emotions again, plus another battering on the credit card.

I would like to know if anyone has had a BFP following a scratch to keep me going. 
To say I'm in a pessimistic mood is an understatement right now     I never thought I'd be here


----------



## kazwhelo (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi there

I had a scratch for my latest try, which was a medicated FET, and I got my BFP on the 25th May, 8 days after two blasts were transferred - still can't believe it.

I agree with you, the scratch was really unpleasant, but as soon as it was over I felt fine and I honestly believe it is what has contributed to my BFP this time. Obviously I will never know for sure, especially as I worked hard for this transfer to do lot's of different things to previous transfers, so it i likely to be a combination of factors, including sheer luck, but I wanted to throw everything I had as this was likely to be our final roll of the dice.

You can see from my signature that this was my 4th transfer of embryos after 3 failed implantations, so I was very pessimistic in the run up to my FET. Neither my husband or I expected the BFP, I think after multiple failures you condition yourself into thinking it won't ever work, but it does, and my 17 HPT's sitting in the bathroom are my proof!

Wishing you lots of luck xxx


----------



## kk79 (Nov 11, 2013)

thank you kaz, ....your so right. You condition your self for the worst but still let yourself dream slightly.

Negativity just hit me today, sat in the waiting room for the scratch but remembering how optimistic I was when we first sat there at the beginning of all this. I thought we'd catch on the first try and have frosties left for brothers or sisters.

It just feels like time is ticking and were getting now where but in debt for our troubles. Plus DH sat there looking like a sad puppy because all the issues lie with him while I'm being tortured by doctors....


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Kk i had a scratch before my 1st fet and got a bfp on 18th march. I also think it contributed to my success. I was also on a medicated cycle. Just try to stay positive.


----------

